# Intense MX Pro



## Send_1t_saturdays (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Send_1t_saturdays (Dec 28, 2020)

The new Intense MX Pro. This thing is a monster with the shimano ep 8 motor and ohlins suspension.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Covid on the trails? Just kidding, give the Kenevo a ride for the money!


----------



## Send_1t_saturdays (Dec 28, 2020)

It was pretty cold in Florida that day. It was about 40 when we did some photos. Pretty chilly ridding the flow.


----------

